# World's most pathetic dog



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Tried to bring in from Pinterest but no dice....


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

edmjill said:


> Tried to bring in from Pinterest but no dice....


Hmmm. Not a happy chappy.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Dark Scribe!!!

Okay, now really, isn't Bella a pathetic little thing  She's basically just a Swiffer with a heartbeat.  
And she doesn't have any teeth - none!!!  Almost 12 years old.  I adore her!


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

edmjill said:


> Thank you Dark Scribe!!!
> 
> Okay, now really, isn't Bella a pathetic little thing She's basically just a Swiffer with a heartbeat.
> And she doesn't have any teeth - none!!! Almost 12 years old. I adore her!


I had to Google "Swiffer". I can see the resemblance.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

She is adorable.  How they hate getting all wet.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder what sort of food this dog do wanna eat. I wish I was taking care of her. I could have combed her hair.


----------

